# New Aussie Acans - July 1, 2014



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Some sample photos























































https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26422390/June%2030%2C%202014/IMG_7548.jpg[/img[

[img]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26422390/June%2030%2C%202014/IMG_7553.jpg


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Les Grossman would approve.....*


----------



## Reef Druid (Jun 27, 2014)

Will any of these be for sale on the website any time soon, or are they on sale in-store, or are they growing out?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

awesome stuff! 

by chance, do you get in _symphyllia wilsonis_? they're usually available from aussie suppliers who also export these colourful acans...

z


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Patwa said:


> awesome stuff!
> 
> by chance, do you get in _symphyllia wilsonis_? they're usually available from aussie suppliers who also export these colourful acans...
> 
> z


The are available however the most colourful ones (rainbow) are always destined for the US, as they get higher value then in Canada. Suppliers are not like they used to be, high end corals go for high end prices.....even at the supplier level.

But, doesn't mean I can try. If I come across one, I will let you know.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Reef Druid said:


> Will any of these be for sale on the website any time soon, or are they on sale in-store, or are they growing out?


They will be on the website this weekend. Just re-organizing it.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

BIGSHOW said:


> But, doesn't mean I can try. If I come across one, I will let you know.


awesome, thanks!

i'm more of 'specimen' collector than a collector of the showy, name-brand "LE" stuff. I just want to have a s. wilsoni in my collection, so any colour or colour combo would be fine with me


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Patwa said:


> awesome, thanks!
> 
> i'm more of 'specimen' collector than a collector of the showy, name-brand "LE" stuff. I just want to have a s. wilsoni in my collection, so any colour or colour combo would be fine with me


No problem. I have an order coming this week, but none on that one. Next order I will get you one if its on the list.

Dave


----------

